
The Coronavirus Cryptocurrency Craze: Who’s Behind the Bitcoin Buying Binge? - emrehan
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ronshevlin/2020/07/27/the-coronavirus-cryptocurrency-craze-whos-behind-the-bitcoin-buying-binge
======
DarthGhandi
No mention of the recent halving?

Bit strange for such a long piece.

